# 2008 SCCA Runoffs



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Heartland Park Topeka (2.5-mile)
http://www.scca.org/documents/Club_E...7-HPT-full.pdf

2008 Lap Times

D Sports Racer - Stohr WF1-Suzuki, 1:23.461

C Sports Racer - Stohr WF1-Suzuki, 1:23.926

Formula Atlantic - Swift 014-Toyota, 1:24.392

Formula Continental -Van Diemen RF-01, 1:30.017

GT-1 - Chevrolet Corvette, 1:30.521

Formula Enterprises - Formula Enterprises, 1:32.600

Formula Mazda - Star-Mazda, 1:32.698

S2000 - Carbir CS2, 1:33.200

Formula Ford - Swift DB-6, 1:35.547

GT-2 - Nissan 350Z, 1:36.514

GT-3 - Nissan 350Z, 1:37.813

F500 - Scorpion S1-Rotax, 1:38.251

Touring 1 - Chevrolet Corvette C6, 1:40.218

E Production - Nissan 240Z, 1:42.754

Touring 2 - Pontiac Solstice GXP, 1:44.857

F Production - Triumph Spitfire, 1:45.263

A Sedan - Pontiac Firebird, 1:45.508

GT-Lite - Honda CRX, 1:45.560

Formula Vee - Vortech FV, 1:47.055

Spec Racer Ford - Spec Racer Ford, 1:47.754

H Production - Triumph Spitfire, 1:49.087

Touring 3 - Honda S2000, 1:49.589

Spec Miata - Mazda Miata, 1:51.503

Showroom Stock B - Honda Civic Si, 1:52.345

Showroom Stock C - Mazda 3s, 1:55.649

http://www.scca.org/eventresults.aspx?event=12416&hub=1

http://www.scca.org/eventnews.aspx?event=12416&hub=1

http://hpt.com//store/catalog/road_scca.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

DSR

http://www.scca.org/newsarticle.aspx?hub=1&news=3487

http://picasaweb.google.com/pepperbowe/2008DSRRaceDay#

DSR Chassis

http://www.stohrcars.com/wf1.php

http://www.stohrcars.com/f1000build.php

DSR Engine (Suzuki GSX-R1000 Superbike)

http://georgedeanracing.com/index.html

http://rilltech-racing.com/services/engines.shtml

http://www.suzukicycles.com/Products/GSXR1000K9/Features/Default.aspx

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/Article_Page.aspx?ArticleID=7146&Page=1

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2009-suzuki-gsx-r1000-europe/1061375/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Heartland Park Topeka (2.5-mile)
http://www.scca.org/documents/Club_Events/07-HPT-full.pdf

DSR

http://www.scca.org/documents/resultfiles/12416_DSR Race Final.pdf

http://www.scca.org/documents/resultfiles/12416_DSR Q3 Final.pdf

http://robertbowe.jalbum.net/2008-10-07 Runoffs TUE Pre-Grid/

http://robertbowe.jalbum.net/2008-10-07 Runoffs TUE At Speed/

DSR Engine

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/Galle...ain=11&Sub=21&Image=43619&PostBack=1&Media=1#


----------

